# Rollers, How often do you use Grit



## carbide34 (Jun 1, 2010)

Hey, just wondering how often people use grit after feeding there birds? I do it Once a week.


----------



## kelliepulido (Mar 16, 2010)

I would say they need it available at all times unless they are outside getting it somewhere.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

My birds don't usually eat grit everyday. I suppose it is because I give them pellets with their grains.


----------



## scott70 (Feb 22, 2011)

*grit*

I keep grit in my coops at all times but that is only the way I do things I am sure there is a system to it on how many days a week but it is just easy for me and the birds have it when ever they want it just make sure it stays clean hope this helps


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Grit should be available everyday so that they can get it when they need it. If you are feeding pellets only, they don't need grit. If there's a lot of pellets in their mix, then they won't need it as much, but it should still be provided everyday in my opinion.


----------



## captron1954 (May 9, 2011)

*got grit??*

My rollers are kept hungry (not starved), and are fed as a reward for flying, and as a trap-in aid. I give them grit with their feed in small amounts. If the grit is there to eat at their evry whim, some of them will use it as a substitute for food. And also I don't want to fly my birds with a gizzard full of grit...it will throw off the aerodynamics when they roll.........


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

Pigeons know the difference between seed and grit, they're not going to fill up on grit.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

captron1954 said:


> *My rollers are kept hungry (not starved), and are fed as a reward for flying, *and as a trap-in aid. I give them grit with their feed in small amounts. *If the grit is there to eat at their evry whim, some of them will use it as a substitute for food.* And also I don't want to fly my birds with a gizzard full of grit...it will throw off the aerodynamics when they roll.........



Am I correct in understanding that your rollers are always hungry? You only feed them as a reward?
If your birds are using it as a subsitute for food, are you not able to see that they need more food?
I mean...*really!*


----------



## scott70 (Feb 22, 2011)

*grit*

try and use a pop bottle to keep your grit in it is small and is easy to cut a hole in so the birds can stick there head in and get the grit but will still keep them from making a mess this works well in small kit boxs and keeps the grit clean and dry


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

scott70 said:


> try and use a pop bottle to keep your grit in it is small and is easy to cut a hole in so the birds can stick there head in and get the grit but will still keep them from making a mess this works well in small kit boxs and keeps the grit clean and dry


I do the same thing but with milk jugs for the loft


----------



## scott70 (Feb 22, 2011)

*grit*

YES sir that is what I use for water too cheap and there is always more to use when they get old or too dirty


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Charis said:


> Am I correct in understanding that your rollers are always hungry? You only feed them as a reward?
> If your birds are using it as a subsitute for food, are you not able to see that they need more food?
> I mean...*really!*


Maybe he/she doesn't mean it that way. Flying roller pigeons are quiet different. You don't want them throwing up food because you know they roll a lot. If these birds are well fed, they prefer to just fly and not roll. So you put them in a sort of in between. Keep them alert if you will. It is hard to explain the in-between. If you feed rollers like you feed homers, they will act more like homers.


----------



## captron1954 (May 9, 2011)

*Hungry rollers = Hungry hawks*

Quite a controversy over the grit for roller thread.....my rollers are my friends and my athletes. They are well cared for, and fed the best grains and minerals (grit). But, as I stated they are fed as a reward or payment if you will, for their performance. When I feed them (in loft) I first show them a board I have painted orange. Then feed them. When they are released to fly they are hungry, and excited to fly. But they are always aware of where the loft is (as rollers are), and they can always see when I walk out and place the orange painted "landing board" on their loft for them. They drop, trap in, and eat. No frolicking, no landing on the ground or outbuildings, they are well trained, they land on the loft and trap in. They are athletes, they are paid not in money, but feed (and sparingly, grit), but most importantly they are healthy,and alert, and MY athletes. For those of you whom think your birds would rather have food than grit, try using Jovati grit. (heh-heh)


----------



## Pigeonmumbler (Jun 6, 2010)

grifter said:


> Pigeons know the difference between seed and grit, they're not going to fill up on grit.


I agree Grifter, My birds have Access to Grit 24/7 all year round... But I do fly them Hungry, because they do preform better when Hungry and don't land anywhere else, Just on the Coop!!! Although I let them out in the evening I don't fly them but at times they my fly on their own accord, I have stopped flying them in the evening because its just to darn hot here in Florida this time of year because of the heat,,, Now I've switched the times and I fly them in the Morning I guess they still have feed in them from the night before and I have noticed that they fly or perform just as well or better in the cool morning Temp...!...Louie


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

captron1954 said:


> Quite a controversy over the grit for roller thread.....my rollers are my friends and my athletes. They are well cared for, and fed the best grains and minerals (grit). But, as I stated they are fed as a reward or payment if you will, for their performance. When I feed them (in loft) I first show them a board I have painted orange. Then feed them. When they are released to fly they are hungry, and excited to fly. But they are always aware of where the loft is (as rollers are), and they can always see when I walk out and place the orange painted "landing board" on their loft for them. They drop, trap in, and eat. No frolicking, no landing on the ground or outbuildings, they are well trained, they land on the loft and trap in. They are athletes, they are paid not in money, but feed (and sparingly, grit), but most importantly they are healthy,and alert, and MY athletes. For those of you whom think your birds would rather have food than grit, try using Jovati grit. (heh-heh)


Athletes? Don't they roll because they have a genetic disorder that causes a seizure similar to that of a fainting goat?


----------



## captron1954 (May 9, 2011)

*Well, look in the sports section of the paper........*

Sorry, it was my oversight. When thinking of the question of rollers and grit, i assumed it was a question refering to performing rollers and not breeders. As I notice from some of the posts, they are made by "professional" pigeon men. I have learned many times from my oversights, and also from the corrections I got on the strict procedures to be followed to become a "professional" pigeon man. All it takes is a special title page or web site now days, and bingo....feather merchant!!! Roller man today....fantail expert tomorrow. As far as seizures, fainting goats and athletes....yup, my rollers are athletes, check your sports page, I'm sure there are some athletes who wound up being arrested over the weekend for having some "seizure" or other....maybe it was just too much grit!


----------

